# Todays Watch...



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Todays choice of watch for me is my Flieger Design quartz chrono. on a dark brown RLT Flieger strap......




























Never really took notice of what it said on the back, so I had a little look on the net this morning.

It says it's waterproof to 3 atm (not that I'm going to test that out), and its made of 316L high grade steel. Didn't know what this was, so had a look - here's some bits of info I found:

*316 Stainless Steel*

Type 316L stainless steel in a molybdenum bearing _austenitic_. It is more resistant to general corrosion and pitting than conventional nickel chromium stainless steels such as 302-304. It has the following characteristics:

- Higher creep resistance

- Excellent formability.

- Rupture and tensile strength at high temperatures

- Corrosion and pitting resistance

- Stainless steel cylinders and tanks are manufactured in 316 grade stainless steel, have proved to offer exceptional resistance in acidic and hard water areas.

*Austenitic* means a metallic, non-magnetic solid solution of carbon and iron that exists in steel above the critical temperature of about 723Â°C. The rate of cooling determines the relative proportions of these materials and therefore the mechanical properties (e.g. hardness, tensile strength) of the steel. Ferritic and martensitic alloys are highly corrosion resistant, but far less durable than austenitic grades and cannot be hardened by heat treatment.

*What does the L mean?*

L-grades have 0.03% carbon maximum. L-grades are resistant to sensitization in short-term exposures or heat treatments. L-grade often have slightly lower (typically 5,000 psi less) minimum strengths than standard stainless steels.

Most standard grades of stainless steel have 0.08% maximum carbon and are suitable for use in non-welded parts and equipment; in case of welded applications these parts are used for light-gauge applications

This wasn't just a shameless topic to increase my post count (  ) but I thought some others might find this interesting...... I like to know a bit of background about my watches if I cas find it out.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good informative post that Mach its always interesting to know more about your watches.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent post mate, what movement is in that watch?


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Filterlab, its a Miyota (Japan) battery powered quartz movement.

It's stamped "Miyota Co. 0910 No Jewels"


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice watch and interesting post. Thank you


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

The movement isn't a 0910 - I misread it from looking at my photo.....










After a search for info, I found reference to an "OS10 movement" and on a closer look, it is indeed an OS10...










I found a Miyota site listing all movements, and discovered no 0901, all the movements listed here, including the OS10 which I actually have.

That Miyota site is quite good too if anyone has a Miyota movement, there are pdf files with specifications, parts lists, instructions 

It also seems that Miyota are a subsidiary company of Citizen..... I didn't know that!


----------

